# Coding Injections



## leastham (Apr 9, 2008)

I was wondering if someone could give me some insight on coding injections like synvisc injections and cortisone injections, it is true that when a Dr has given a injection (example) in shoulder for dx: r shoulder impingement. Do you have to have a secondary diagnoses (ex: elbow pain) in ordr to get reimbursed for injection. Or can you just use  r Shoulder pain code along with r shoulder impingement and modifer 25?  What about Knee injections?Or is There a rule for injection codes.

Lisa
Illinois, Orthopedic Office


----------



## mbort (Apr 10, 2008)

If the reason for the visit is a "planned" injection, such as Synvisc, you should not be coding/billing the E/M code unless the patient is evaluated for something different (knee pain)  which would then qualify for the -25 modifier on the E/M visit.


----------

